# Concha Nacar-Mother of Pearl cream for spots



## chinadoll (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone here ever tried this cream? does it work for you. I have tried it and it seems to lighten up the brown spots.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry, i haven't heard of it.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 1, 2008)

Do you have a link? I've never heard of it either. Please write a review in the reviews section so we'll have at least one for it! Thanks!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 1, 2008)

i had tried some once for a scar, i didnt find it did anything but maybe thats not what its for

btw its a cream made with ground shells but its super soft kinda pearly and nice looking lol, feels talc-y


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 1, 2008)

I use it once every other week or something - it feels like it lightens but not sure since I'm not on it everyday.


----------

